# I See How It Is - Blame Poor Munkey!



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

So here I was - taking a break from working on the house here when the USPS truck pulls up - followed by the UPS truck. Out they bound with packages in hand and head towards my porch. My youngest daughter who was sitting there said "Looks like you got more packages Dad." I said "More?" She said "Yeah - two came for you yesterday when you were out - didn't you see them?"

She ran inside to get the other boxes - damn good thing - cause next thing I know the front porch is missing - blown clean off!

And get this - I can't believe it but all of the culprits are blaming my good friend Munkey for this disaster. What the ??? No way - I mean he was just here the other day, saw the work going on - we shared a smoke - had some good conversation - and I got pie!! I'm telling you Munkey - you need to watch out for these guys - they are all setting you up as the mastermind here - :ss

Seriously though guys - you brought a smile to this old guys face. Don't know what I did to deserve this - but just shows how great it is to be a part of Club Stogie.

I'll get pictures up tomorrow -

Thanks everyone! :ss

Ron


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

RGD said:


> So here I was - taking a break from working on the house here when the USPS truck pulls up - followed by the UPS truck. Out they bound with packages in hand and head towards my porch. My youngest daughter who was sitting there said "Looks like you got more packages Dad." I said "More?" She said "Yeah - two came for you yesterday when you were out - didn't you see them?"
> 
> She ran inside to get the other boxes - damn good thing - cause next thing I know the front porch is missing - blown clean off!
> 
> ...


Ron: It is Munkey's fault, as always!!!!!

:r:r:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you better set up a tri-pod to capture the damage. BWahahahahaha

As long as your house is under construction, what harm can a little Gorilla run do? Enjoy.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Ron: Very nice cabinet, Man! Please show us the finished work with all the smokes inside! Excellent work! Wow!!!

:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad Munkey... spank that bad Munkey:ss


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Bax said:


> Bad Munkey... spank that bad Munkey:ss


HAHAHA

This just in... Your item arrived at 7:49 AM on April 26, 2008 in ALEXANDRIA, VA

Oh Rooooon? Wakey wakey... 

Kaboom.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Munkey said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> This just in... Your item arrived at 7:49 AM on April 26, 2008 in ALEXANDRIA, VA
> 
> ...


I think all the bombs destroyed his house, mailbox, and computer!!!!

:r:r:r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Munkey said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> This just in... Your item arrived at 7:49 AM on April 26, 2008 in ALEXANDRIA, VA
> 
> ...


Dude . . . .

:ss

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Devastation so far! Great smokes all around. Even some SG pipe tobacco and a bottle of wine to savor with these smokes!

Truly humbled here!

Thank You everyone - much appreciated!

:ss

Ron


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

very nice !!! congrats Ron :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope you are smoking one of those... Great job guys. Can't wait to see what else is still incoming.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wait, did I miss Christmas or something...excellent haul.:tu


----------



## nonameman (May 18, 2007)

Enjoy the goodies, RGD! :ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Enjoy them and make sure you share a little bit of that Merlot:ss


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Get your rest Ron. Tomorrow is another day on the Front Lines. 

This about how many more you can expect.

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow. Ron must've seriously pissed some off some gorillas. Excellent target on your bombing campaign Munkey and crew. Ron is one of the kindest and generous gorillas on CS. Kudos :tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Very Nice.. Very nice in deed!:tu


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Enjoy RGD!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Surely something landed today? Perhaps Ron pulled the sandbags in after he dove into the hole.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Munkey said:


> Surely something landed today? Perhaps Ron pulled the sandbags in after he dove into the hole.


My mail doesn't arrive until pretty late - after 6:30pm this evening. I've spent the last few hours installing shoring to keep the roof from falling down. Let me do a search for my camera in all this rubble - 

Ron


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, now that is some destruction :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

You know - you guys are just way to much. Todays attack was just another awesome selection of smokes! A bunch of my favorites again - and a hat to boot!

Thank You each and everyone - :ss

Ron


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron you deserve this and much much more....:r  Thanks for all that you do in making this place the best on the internet. Enjoy bother. :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I love these group bombs, they're the best. If you have to, start shingling your roof with cigars. It may look tacky, but you'll be the envy of C.S.!:ss

(I think Shilala has already tried this).


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron - I assume at this point you can sound the All Clear. 

I hope you enjoy all the carnage from this raid. 

To all the Gorilla's that participated in bombing Ron, my heartfelt thanks. Good karma on each of you.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Munkey said:


> Ron - I assume at this point you can sound the All Clear.
> 
> I hope you enjoy all the carnage from this raid.
> 
> To all the Gorilla's that participated in bombing Ron, my heartfelt thanks. Good karma on each of you.


I'm gonna tell ya - it's just incredible to be on the receiving end of all this. A huge "Thank You" to each and everyone of the bombers. The smokes are all just excellent - already smoked several and the rest are in their new home taking a breather from the traveling.

Much appreciated guys - and below is what landed today - :ss

Ron


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

That should be the end of it. :r :r :r :r Right.....:r Can anyone say new coolidor?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see a generous gorilla getting what he deserves!!!

Hey Ron, When your ready to retaliate on Kelcey please let me know!!!:gn


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Good to see a generous gorilla getting what he deserves!!!
> 
> Hey Ron, When your ready to retaliate on Kelcey please let me know!!!:gn


There will be NO retaliation. This was a thank you effort to an outstanding Gorilla. Ron has already bombed me in person 3 times. I'm still behind. lol


----------

